# Looking for Propellor for 1991 Gamefisher 9.9hp



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

As the title says, looking for help tracking down a prop for my 1991 Gamefisher 9.9 hp motor with 8x6 pitch. I contacted Pauls Marine and they were unable to find anything. If anyone has one, knows where to find them, or can direct me to someone who can it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sears Gamefisher ? Snap a pic of the engine (with the hood off) on both sides. Try to include the recoil starter assembly as well. If I'm correct what you have might be a Force/Chrysler in disguise. Mike


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

From my understanding it is a force. The model number on the motor is 255.581504 which actually shows it to be a 15hp motor. It is stamped as an 8x6 on the current blade but according to the manuals I found online it is an 8 3/8-6 part. I have found 8 3/8-6 for Mercury’s but they are 12 tooth instead of 10. I will get pictures when I get home tonight. Closest piece I have found is for 04-newer Suzuki 6hp. 7.875 - 6.75.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a customer's 15 Force on the stand in my shop presently. It is around a 1989 model. I'll take a look at the property shaft & see how many splines it has. Mike


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.iboats.com/shop/propellers.html


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

Unfortunately, I’ve checked that site and the ones that they have are 8 tooth instead of 10 or are 9.25 - 7 and higher


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

What's wrong with your current prop. If it's just damaged a prop shop might be able to fix it.


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

Hit a log in the middle of the night and it got chewed up. Are there any prop shops in Columbus or around Sandusky/Port Clinton you can recommend?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Actually, if your prop is repairable, Paul's will be able to send your prop out to a prop shop to be fixed.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

The 2006 merc 9.9 is a 10 spline....wonder if it work? They do offer some pretty low pitch props also...if your close to the unointown oh area, i have a prop you could check to see if it fits.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm in SW Ohio, maybe someone will recommend one.
Of course google is your friend.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Searching 'outboard prop repair in Columbus Ohio' turned up a few places.
But don't have any personal experience with any of them.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

The 1987 Force 15 in my shop has a 10 spline prop & according to the diagram on Marineengine.com the original P/N for a 3 blade aluminum 8 3/8 x 6 pro was FP 715. Unfortunately....it also says it is N.L.A. You might be able to find a dealer with some N.O.S. by doing some additional research. Now for the good news....there is still an 8 x 9 three blade prop available which retails for $ 102.90. I didn't have time to look in the Michigan Wheel catalog yet to see what they offer. Hope this helps. Mike


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

BTW.....there are some prop shops that no longer want to repair aluminum props. Mike


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Michigan Wheel currently offers a 8 1/4 x 8 three blade aluminum prop - P/N 012008. Mike


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Michigan formerly made a 8 1/4 dia. x 6 1/2 pitch 3 blade aluminum - P/N SMC 012. They no longer offer it in their current line-up but again....you could get lucky & find someone with some N.O.S. parts lying around. I haven't checked my warehouse yet. I have a few Force props down there. Mike


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

Mike,

Here are the pictures of the motor and prop.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Props not bent that bad.
I would surely straighten it using a hammer and either a flat piece of steel or another hammer for a backer, file the rough edges, and use it.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

The engine looks just like an earlier model Force 
O/B EXCEPT the recoil starter. I'll have to look at the later models to see if they changed them to a top mount recoil. The early Sears motors were all Chrysler/Force based engines. Be VERY CAREFUL if you try to straighten your old prop.- they won't tolerate a lot of tweaking without cracking. That's why a good prop repair service will use pitch blocks. It's hard to tell how bad your old one is bent without seeing a side profile. Usually the blades get rolled forward & no longer have a smooth, consistent rearward arc. Mike


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-48-FP6...ash=item51b0f914b9:g:dS4AAOSwVghXEpq3&vxp=mtr


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Seems too be plenty of them out there for a price.




dwmikemx said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-48-FP6...ash=item51b0f914b9:g:dS4AAOSwVghXEpq3&vxp=mtr


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

dwmikemx said:


> Seems too be plenty of them out there for a price.


From the pics looks like a rebadged Chrysler built for Sears under the Gamefisher name, the confusion with the serial number might be from in those days Chrysler would have two or more exact engines with different HP ratings the only difference would be the size of the carb.Worked at a Chrysler dealer and the parts book was a nightmare trying to track down the right part. The reason I’m thinking it’s a Chrysler is when they sold out to Bayliner and they named them US Marine I’m not sure Bayliner rebadged any of the engines for other company’s such as Sears and after the company that owned Mercury bought Bayliner, Merc took the old Chrysler line and redesigned some of them mostly adding Merc gear cases and ignitions and renaming them Force so if you can locate a Chrysler dealer he might be able to help you


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

dwmikemx said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-48-FP6...ash=item51b0f914b9:g:dS4AAOSwVghXEpq3&vxp=mtr


I've sen that prop but it is an 8x9, I'm a bit confused becuase I've seen the 8x9 being sold but the manuals list part P715 as an 8x6. Hesitant to go up that much in pitch.


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

Uncle Paul said:


> From the pics looks like a rebadged Chrysler built for Sears under the Gamefisher name, the confusion with the serial number might be from in those days Chrysler would have two or more exact engines with different HP ratings the only difference would be the size of the carb.Worked at a Chrysler dealer and the parts book was a nightmare trying to track down the right part. The reason I’m thinking it’s a Chrysler is when they sold out to Bayliner and they named them US Marine I’m not sure Bayliner rebadged any of the engines for other company’s such as Sears and after the company that owned Mercury bought Bayliner, Merc took the old Chrysler line and redesigned some of them mostly adding Merc gear cases and ignitions and renaming them Force so if you can locate a Chrysler dealer he might be able to help you


Thanks for that, they will be my next search. You're right, the parts have been a nightmare.


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Michigan Wheel currently offers a 8 1/4 x 8 three blade aluminum prop - P/N 012008. Mike


DO you feel that going up that much in pitch will cause the engine to over-rev?


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

The opposite effect is what happens when you increase pitch - less RPM's. My next question is how heavy is the OP's rig ? Has the WOT RPM ever been checked with the old prop when it was in good condition ? Possibly that's the only prop he's been running because it was what the engine was equipped with when he acquired it. The Michigan Wheel catalogue has a prop size recommendation based on HP & hull size/weight. Mike


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

firemanmike2127 said:


> The opposite effect is what happens when you increase pitch - less RPM's. My next question is how heavy is the OP's rig ? Has the WOT RPM ever been checked with the old prop when it was in good condition ? Possibly that's the only prop he's been running because it was what the engine was equipped with when he acquired it. The Michigan Wheel catalogue has a prop size recommendation based on HP & hull size/weight. Mike


The propellor on the motor is the original as the stamped part number (P715) is the same as the part number listed on the owners manual. It is an 8x6. Whenever I search Force/Chrysler/US Marine parts they only show 1996-1998 as the manufactured years and the prop is too large. The boat weighs ~500lbs. I purchased the boat 3 years ago and do not haveany information about the WOT RPM.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Uncle Paul basically has covered the history of the former Chrysler outboards, which were built in Hartford, WI. They (Chrysler) were bought out by Brunswick Corp. (the parent company of Mercury Marine) in 1988 or '89. I was actually up at service school when the acquisition was announced & the 'B' word might have gotten you into a fight at the wrong bar (people were concerned about losing their jobs). The 15 Chrysler & Force models were basically unchanged from 1984-1995 except for color/graphics. Those models were manufactured with a front mount recoil starter which was prone to fail with hard use. In 1996 & 1997 they manufactured the engine with a redesigned (& hopefully improved) top mount recoil starter. The '96 & '97 models also still had the older shear pin style propellor & gearcase. This is what your Sears engine most closely resembles. In 1998 the engine was fitted with a newer style gearcase with thru-hub exhaust (probably what was being used on the 15 Mercury at that time). All it took to figure this out was a little bit of time browsing the exploded views & model #'s on the marineengine.com. About the only other there thing that I could possibly contribute to this 'prop' thread is the suggested wide open throttle RPM range, which is 4750-5750 per the service manual. Mike


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

BTW....I didn't have any 3 blade props in my warehouse thay would fit this engine. I did meet another local guy that has one of these engines that wasn't worth fixing IMO. I can put you in touch with him if you want to make an offer on his motor. Here's my phone # if you have any additional questions. Mike Bruns Celina, OH 419-305-8111 cell # with voicemail & text. Good luck with your parts search.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Manthatlooks like a force we had one I may still have a few props laying around for one. Ill look tomorrow if I remember


----------

